# How to make VHV



## RTYUNTTUTYUTYU (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello sir
How to make very high voltage for india pak border 200KM 200kV


----------



## RTYUNTTUTYUTYU (Jan 20, 2020)

How much thai baht will be consume


----------



## Chika Lesmana (Apr 15, 2016)

what do you want that for?


----------

